
Does this mystery vehicle belong to Tesla or Apple? - rdlecler1
http://www.techradar.com/news/car-tech/here-s-a-new-sighting-of-a-van-that-might-be-testing-apple-car-self-driving-tech-1326541
======
rdlecler1
I saw this vehcile mapping a cul-de-sac in Burlingame.

